# MIT Open Courseware, free classes on about everything



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2017)

Definitely thought this was cool enough to share.  Found not too long ago and thought it might be of some interest.

Obviously you don't get a degree but if you enjoy learning or just want to brush up on a subject or two, having access to the both undergrad and graduate courses is very nice.

I'm going to really dig into this over the weekend. 

OCW Course Index | MIT OpenCourseWare | Free Online Course Materials

I don't typically site Wiki as a reference, but this link gives a nice description of what this is.

MIT OpenCourseWare - Wikipedia


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2017)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2017)

Both of those links take you to Wikipedia, not the MIT catalogue.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> Both of those links take you to Wikipedia, not the MIT catalogue.


 
My fault. Fixed.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My fault. Fixed.



I am to this board as my wife is to me: a source of never ending, petty harassment, given to pedantic corrections, annoyance, and a reminder that everyone will always be insufficient in my eyes.

Wait, did I just type that out loud?


----------

